# MTNL Delhi 1650 Unlimited 3G?



## adityak469 (Feb 21, 2014)

so my brother just returned from Delhi and brought a MTNL sim with him. I saw some MTNL Plans and was most attracted by 1650 plan. It states unlimited 3G. And on other forums , they say it's without cap! That's awesome! But i didn't find anyone mentioning the ping and the UP speed. Any users here who can help me?


----------



## sksundram (Feb 21, 2014)

Better you recharge with a cheap 3g pack like rs 20 that gives 250 mb and check the speed yourself at different intervals.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2014)

MTNL 3G - 1650 Unlimited | Page 2 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum
1650 plan has a FUP limit of 200gb per month.previously it used to have no limits but not now.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2014)

200gb is enough 
What are the speeds u get?


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2014)

@sksundaram  well i did and i got a whooping speed of 700kbps in IDM!!  

but i don't know about the ping though...

@whitestar i checked other forums. You have to call the CC and they'll credit another 200GB to you. If they don't there's akosha  as they are advertising it's unlimited.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 22, 2014)

check ping from here.  *www.pingtest.net 

btw if you don't play online multiplayer games, you should not be worried about ping much. just check the speed @ different intervals and enjoy the massive download speed.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2014)

+1 for the link

and i was thinking to play F2Ps like Dota 2, PoE, Warframe and ABP Reloaded...
But my exams are coming and dad won't give me the computer password  i'll post my ping after the exams.(25th March)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2014)

read comments of some users here using mtnl delhi 1650 plan:
MTNL Re-Launches True Unlimited 3G Data Plan for Postpaid and Prepaid Customers in Mumbai
i never said 1650 plan is not unlimited.you will not be charged for usage above 200gb in 1650 plan but it seems that speeds will be reduced greatly once you cross the 200gb limit.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2014)

well they are advertising it. I'll try it for one month. If they don't credit me another 200GB(they did to many customers) , I'll get a broadband then.....because 200GB is nothing to me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2014)

may be they do credit 200gb but with reduced speeds & then too it is of not much use.do post your feedback here after 1 month of using this 1650 plan.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 22, 2014)

@ aditya your dad did the right thing. Enjoy your exams (atleast I used to during my school days) and then enjoy playing Dota. BTW no BB plan under 1.7K will provide you 200 GB at the speed that you are getting.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2014)

@whitestar will do! 



@sksundaram  yep i know he did it as it's the tenth board and i was looking forward to reliance thunder plans...they look promising...


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2014)

This is actually the best 3G plan ever.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 23, 2014)

agreed.^


----------



## sbacham (Oct 18, 2015)

Update guys ,mtnl no more offers unlimited 3g of 1650, they also stopped 4500rs 200gb 6months plan.kind of sad


----------

